#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Which are the small scale businesses to start without investment?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


One of my friends looks for a small scale profitable business to start with less investment or without investment. Can you guys Suggest me some small scale businesses to start without investment?

----------

